# Power Max 826LE (38620) Clearing Depth



## irishgator (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys. New to the forum. Started watching Facebook for a used Toro 2 stage a while back, waiting for a decent deal on a second machine, when we get a decent storm in SE Michigan. I found a great deal on this model, $210 because the electric starter was dying and it wouldn't start for the guy when he was showing me. I knew when I was looking at it that the machine was too big for what I was looking for, but I knew I couldn't pass up the deal. After taking it to a mechanic buddy of mine, we had it running in 5 minutes. He tuned it up for me, and I got a replacement starter online for $60.

So, I am happy with my purchase, but have two concerns. 1) I was right...it is too big, and difficult to manuever. But, we did get a big snow storm this weekend, so it was fun to put to use. 2) It just doesn't clear very close to the concrete. My neighbor has a big Troybilt and it clears much closer to the concrete. Looks like he had a rubber piece on his scraper bar (?) that gets it closer to the concrete.

I tried adjusting my runners (?) to minimize the gap, but still isn't clearing as closely as I was hoping.

Is there anything I can do to improve this? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

not sure on your machine but many have adjustments on the scraper blades, I use a 1/8 paint stirrer unde the blade and adjust the skids that way so I know it's close.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello irishgator, welcome to *SBF!!* mostly you are correct, we usually don't get enough snow for a machine of that size. if you driveway is paved do like dauntee said, set the scraper bar with a paint stick then set the skid shoes on the ground. two stage machines are not meant to clean the snow down to bare pavement, metal parts of the machine will contact the ground and wear out costing more to replace. i was out Friday ( i'm in SE Michigan also ) with the little toro 521 two stage, Saturday I did some work with the 2450E to get to bare pavement and make it easier to get in my driveway. the 2450 is a single stage and they are designed to clear snow down to bare pavement


----------



## irishgator (Feb 11, 2018)

Not necessary, but it was fun to plow through that deep snow! I also used my CCR 2450 on Saturday. I guess I was just jealous of how much closer the neighbor's two stage got to the concrete than mine...


----------

